# Autres langages > Autres langages > VHDL >  Projet feux de carrefour

## sebarman13

Bonjour, je doit effectuer un projet de contrle de feux de signalisation (horizontale et verticale).
Je doit avoir 14 coups pour le vert, 1 pour le rouge, 2 pour le orange.
et enfin 2 commande piton active le feu rouge aprs 3 coups.
J'ai effectuer de deux manires diffrentes, mais cela na marche pas... (pas d'erreur mais testbench n'est pas conforme)
Merci de votre aide ventuelle.

LA PREMIERE :



```

```

----------

